# WindowsUpdate_80080005 WindowsUpdate_dt000



## Sami Sigelen (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, It's me again

I try to update my Vista home premium and I get the
following error:

WindowsUpdate_80080005 WindowsUpdate_dt000

The Vista Window update has worked at the beginning, but since 2 weeks ago it does no more wore, each time i want to try Window Update, I receive the following message:

WindowsUpdate_80080005 WindowsUpdate_dt000

Can anybody help me. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks to eveybody at TSF

Yours Sami Sigelen ([email protected])


----------



## wgmcdow (Aug 11, 2007)

have you added a 3rd party firewall? if so set it default protection value or lower on the internet settings hope this helps


----------

